# Ear cleaning



## jkaminer (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you all do to clean your Havs' ears? I put some ear powder in Dudley's ear, but it doesn't look so clean. Someone recommended putting some vinegar on a cotton ball and swiping it clean. Does anyone else do this? Just regular vinegar? Any other suggestions? I've just joined this Havanese forum and am new to owning a Havanese. My Dudley is an adorable, sweet 9 month old baby. Thanks, Jackie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know anything about vinegar, but I use an ear cleaning product, Ear Clear, which is a liquid. Kubrick has very clean ears (according to the vet), so I guess it works pretty well.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I use a cleaner which can be bought at any pet store and clean there ears after every bath.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I use Les Poochs MedAcetic ear cleaner. It also works great on sores.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I use the ear clear too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just clean them when I bathe them. I just use a washcloth with warm water and their ears are very clean.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

we use the powder to get a grip on the ear hair we pull out. Once the ear canal is free of hair we then use the ear cleaning solution (get from the vet) to clean out the ear with a cotton patch. Since the ear is shaped like a U you can get pretty far down in there


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg, I see you state that you pull the hair out. My vet says not to. So, does it really make a big difference?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have always used rubbing Aloch. on a cotton ball and yoda ears are very clean


----------

